# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Дураку полработы не показывают

## Timofeev

Читая эту статью, заметил фразу "дураку полработы не показывают". Кто-нибудь знает, что это значит? Существует подобная поговорка на английском языке? 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Никогда не слышала такой поговорки. Смысл понятен: "дурак" не в состоянии оценить незавершеную работу или понять ее значимость, поэтому незаконченное дело не имеет смысла обсуждать. Когда доделают, тогда и будет о чем поговорить. )

----------


## Timofeev

Ага, я так думал. Теперь ясно. Большое спасибо за объяснение  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Мне тоже стало интересно, есть ли в английском какой-нибудь аналог этой поговорки. После гугленья "job half-done" нашлось вот что: *“Don’t see the job half-done”* (1 Corinthians 4:1-5, то бишь Послание к корифянам, 4:1-5) Очень похоже, да?  ::  
А в русском переводе эта фраза звучит как "Посему не судите никак прежде времени..." Примерно то же самое. Интересно, оттуда ли у нашего "дурака" ноги растут? 
Правда, не знаю, насколько верна английская цитата. Я проверила несколько переводов Библии, и ее не увидела.

----------

